# Simple question........



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

How many TdF's have been won on a Colnago? Am I right in thinking very few? And simple question no. 2. How many Giro d'Italia's? I think a lot more. Any historians out there ( or in Cambiago) who can give the years??


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Ernesto Colnago supplied his frames to Eddy Merckx when he was chief mechanic at Molteni. So at least some of the wins by the greatest cyclist were of Colnago origin. Colnagos are known to be the frame with the most number of professional wins thus far. As for the exact details, I would write Colnago.

Michael


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

The first Colnago's decaled as such were ridden by the SCIC team in 1974. All 'Colnago' bikes used prior to then were all labelled with other names. I don't believe any general winner of the tour de France has ever ridden a Colnago decaled bike. In both the Giro and Vuelta there are quite a few general winners who used Colnago.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Now, if Rasmussen hadn't been yanked, which I am not objecting to, then there would have been at least one TdF GC win on a Colnago. Somehow, I don't think the bike is the issue.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

It's surprising how many really high end frames aren't necessarily winning big at the moment. I think the most significant case in point is the Pinarello's, particularly since that obscenely expensive piece of bike porn called the 2007 Prince came out. Reason: Caisse D'Epargne hasn't been doing much this year. The Paris Carbons did well last year mainly because of Valverde and maybe Perreiro. Valverde had a poor TDF probably because he had to lay off the doping with all the scrutiny going on. Certainly the bike doesn't make the man.

Giants have also gone bye-bye with Ullrich, Kloden, Zabel, and Vinokourov gone.

Colnago has done well in the World Champs thanks to Oscar Friere.

Due to Team CSC, I'd say Cervelos are the most visible right now.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I though DeRosa made Eddy'd frames when he was in top flight!


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I think Eddy rode frames from both De Rosa and Colnago as well. But which one did he rode to win TdF, who knows. 

However, what is for sure is that Colnago bikes have won more classic races than anyone else. Considering the conditons the classics are raced on ... cobbles, very steep climbs, and Belgium weather! vs. mostly sunny sky and paved TdF roads. Tough bikes.


----------

